# First of my maine coon ladies in waiting- Tully (due 5th May)



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

due to requests i am starting a thread early for my ladies in waiting. first up is Tully, who is due 5th May. She is a brown tabby and white mated to a blue solid. This will be her 3rd litter, kittens previously produced blue solids, blue tabbies, brown tabbies and one black solid. She mostly produces boys 

She is just about 3 weeks gone, already pinked up and suffering a bit of morning sickness which is usual for her. Last year she gave birth on my sons bed so will be interesting to see where she chooses this time lol.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!!
I cannot wait to see she kittens she will produce.
I will be following your threads very closely.

Do you own the stud as well? Do you hav a photo of him, too?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww gorgeous


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> She is gorgeous!!!
> I cannot wait to see she kittens she will produce.
> I will be following your threads very closely.
> 
> Do you own the stud as well? Do you hav a photo of him, too?


We are currently bringing a new boy on, so using the stud services of a breeder friend. He has fathered all of Tully's kittens so at least have a good idea of what we will get! Pic below


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant take this no more


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Awww, Rufus turns one year old on May 4. Maybe they will arrive one day early and they will all have the same birthday!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful girl :001_wub: Must keep my youngest son away from any photos of Maine Coon kittens :001_tongue: He's at uni but would love a Maine Coon


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful coony girl there Chloe , you will have a lot of followers on this thread , me being one  ... adore them have two myself , and a wish list lol.

Thanks for sharing look forward to more pics 

Stud boy is pretty impressive too .


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful girl :001_wub: Must keep my youngest son away from any photos of Maine Coon kittens :001_tongue: He's at uni but would love a Maine Coon


......

aww meanie mum  .... which uni is he at we can all bombard him with coonie pics


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Tully is a beautiful lady :001_wub: and what a handsome stud boy :001_wub: 

Tincan is right  I will be one of those following very closely


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow the stud looks rather like my boys daddy :001_tt1: did you get him from Katemaz Coonies ?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful cats, looking forward to seeing the kittens when they arrive 

Maine coons are one of my favourite breeds :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Momo43 (Mar 9, 2013)

Such beauty!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous cats!! Can't wait to see the kittens!!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> Wow the stud looks rather like my boys daddy :001_tt1: did you get him from Katemaz Coonies ?


No the dad is a Kassaro boy but they could have similar parentage. There are several stud boys that feature in a lot of coonies I have found. He is a beauty and Tully herself has produced several blue solid boys herself which I have included pics of as well as the blue and white girl who I will soon be starting a thread for as she is another one of our girls expecting in May


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I'd love a blue coonie :001_tt1: or a silver coonie :001_wub: or a red coonie :001_wub:

Here's my little man , Mr Smokey pants :001_wub:



















 sorry for hijacking your thread !!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

smokey pants :001_tt1:

op i now love blue mc's


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> I'd love a blue coonie :001_tt1: or a silver coonie :001_wub: or a red coonie :001_wub:
> 
> ...


He is an absolute beauty.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yummy yummy love the blues!!!!!!! :001_tt1:

And Smokey Pants has grown so much - gorgeous boy!!! :001_tt1:

Tully - Wow she is amazing!! Tabby and white is one of my favourite colours in longhaired cats because all the colours just run and blend together, creating an amazing mixture :001_tt1:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> smokey pants :001_tt1:
> 
> op i now love blue mc's


i love the blues they are just so striking. Generally don't get as fluffy as other maine coon colours though, coats tend to be a bit shorter but much thicker. Still have the beautiful tails though


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow Tully is gorgeous, and as for those blues, :001_tt1:..:001_tt1:....:001_tt1:.... just beautiful. _


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _wow Tully is gorgeous, and as for those blues, :001_tt1:..:001_tt1:....:001_tt1:.... just beautiful. _


She is a lovely girl and a fab mum too. She is always so laid back and relaxed, nothing ever fazes her. She always adores everyone elses kittens and washes them all so no kitten is ever dirty in our house lol. If necessary she is quite happy to take on other kittens too.

She loves her human cuddles too and snuggles right in and gives fab kisses too


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

She sounds wonderful    my little man has got a wonderful nature too, it must be a coonie trait


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> She is a lovely girl and a fab mum too. She is always so laid back and relaxed, nothing ever fazes her. She always adores everyone elses kittens and washes them all so no kitten is ever dirty in our house lol. If necessary she is quite happy to take on other kittens too.
> 
> She loves her human cuddles too and snuggles right in and gives fab kisses too


i have a girl like this..little kitten pincher .


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Gorgeous! Another thread ill be addicted to!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, I love the blue boy too.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

As this is going to be a long few weeks here are some pictures of Tully's last litter, 3 boys and 1 girl (the blue is the girl) including a picture of the blue girl at 6 months in her new home 

Tully is doing well, still spending her time washing Chilli's older kittens  She has been a bit sick but thats normal for her at this stage.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: Beautiful kittens Chloe  

Glad Tully is doing well


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely kittens, are you hoping for a particular colour to keep?


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Lovely kittens, are you hoping for a particular colour to keep?


Not really sure, we keep toying with each litter about keeping a solid blue from her (we have her daughter a solid blue and white who is hopefully one of the pregnant girls). Usually Tully has mainly boys and we do want to keep a boy from a litter this year but from this mating he would be too closely related to the majority of the girls so a no go. We'll see but I always go on my gut instinct with a kitten rather than a specific colour and have already kept 2 tortie girls this year


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_that blue girl is just stunning._


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully is baking nicely  She is now 5 weeks pregnant and is getting a nice round belly although she seems to have it more underneath than with her other litters. Trying to keep her away from the other 14 week kittens we've got as they are still trying to find someone to feed off! She loves boxes as you can see.....think this one might be a bit small as a kitten box!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

:001_wub::001_wub:she's so stunning


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She looks like my queen, does she have Dotcom in her pedigree line?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Tully is beautifull. You have some very beautiful cats. 

Viv xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> She looks like my queen, does she have Dotcom in her pedigree line?


She does indeed. Her dad is Dotcom Fmaiky Junior who will also be father to Fi's kittens (see other thread)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow isn't cc your good


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queens are also Dotcom line, fantastic solid cats.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully starting to look nicely rounded now- previous litters of 6 and 4, I wonder how many this time.....


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pictures taken of Tully today to show how big she is getting! She is due 3 weeks on Sunday....any guess on numbers lol? Previously had 6 and 4.








[/URL][/IMG]







She is normally a really slim girl


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She is so beautifull.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She's gorgeous, hope all goes well with the birth, looking forward to hearing how many babies she has.

She reminds me of my girl Paris....


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Tully and paris are just so beautiful. And smokey pants is looking pretty stunning too.

I adore brown tabby and particularly brown tabby and white coonies. I think one day we will have one to join kassiopeia and the Vikings.

Have to say smokes are growing on me I really didn't used to like them but kassiopeia's breeder had a kitten from another litter that was a smoke. He was lovely and if he hadn't of already been spoken for I would of had him too


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> She's gorgeous, hope all goes well with the birth, looking forward to hearing how many babies she has.
> 
> She reminds me of my girl Paris....


..... 
Beautiful girl you have there ... stunning


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm gonna bet on 5 babies. I'm in love with the stud. Coonies just look so majestic.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> Tully and paris are just so beautiful. And smokey pants is looking pretty stunning too.
> 
> I adore brown tabby and particularly brown tabby and white coonies. I think one day we will have one to join kassiopeia and the Vikings.
> 
> Have to say smokes are growing on me I really didn't used to like them but kassiopeia's breeder had a kitten from another litter that was a smoke. He was lovely and if he hadn't of already been spoken for I would of had him too


i really like smokes too, I have got a cream smoke (who incidently has started calling so another one off to stud!) but would love a black smoke too


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> She's gorgeous, hope all goes well with the birth, looking forward to hearing how many babies she has.
> 
> She reminds me of my girl Paris....


She is beautiful


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully is now 51 days and growing huge. Have felt the kittens move for few days now.








[/URL][/IMG]

Wonder how many she will have this time, thinking probably about 5. Am hoping for a blue tabby girl this time that we might keep. The blue tabbies she has had before have all been boys.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she does look big, i look forward to seeing what she has._


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

9 days to go........








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think it might be soon for Tully, babies have definately dropped today  Still eating like pig though, although that's no indictation for her anyway, last time she had a meal about half hour before she delivered


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Still thinking tomorrow May 4, Rufus's one year birthday


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck for when kittens arrive. xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still waiting.....


----------

